# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 50)



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)

*In one sentence, how would you sum up your woodworking?











**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
I just love this small font, don't you Paul?*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 8, 2019)

For me it is life's biggest treat.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 8, 2019)

A work in progress.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Brink (Dec 8, 2019)

I’m not liable for catastrophic failures

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2019)

It is what keeps me sane.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Echoashtoreth (Dec 8, 2019)

Wrong time of year to ask this question, Marc!  it's the pain in my @ss and sword over my head all in one. Can someone double the number of hours in the day for the next week?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> It is what keeps me sane.


you are sane???

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

I am a binge woodworker- ideas rattle around it my head (plenty of vacant space) Or Kathie's and come out in a binge of work. If I build stuff everyday- it is just a job....

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 8, 2019)

Better than having a job.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 8, 2019)

Costly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 8, 2019)

All over the map. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 8, 2019)

Rewarding!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 8, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> I am a binge woodworker- ideas rattle around it my head (plenty of vacant space) Or Kathie's and come out in a binge of work. If I build stuff everyday- it is just a job....



I'm different from you in this Mike. If I don't get out there even for a short amount of time I feel unsettled.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

Tony said:


> I'm different from you in this Mike. If I don't get out there even for a short amount of time I feel unsettled.


oh I am in shop- just making little pieces out of big pieces

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 8, 2019)

Wood working what’s that lately. when you have a wife that got dementia early stages, but you have to do most things now that she has done for the last 42 years. You don’t get much if any free time. Not that I’m complaining just the way it has to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 10


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 8, 2019)

If at first you don't succeed, try, and try again.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Dec 8, 2019)

I never have enough clamps.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## justallan (Dec 8, 2019)

@ripjack13, you put that "one sentence" thing in there just for people like me....didn't you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)

justallan said:


> @ripjack13, you put that "one sentence" thing in there just for people like me....didn't you?



You, @Mike1950, @Tclem ....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You, @Mike1950, @Tclem ....


Grrrrr

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## trc65 (Dec 8, 2019)

Never enough time, never enough money.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Dec 8, 2019)

Another day ends, and no blood.... ........... Nubsnstubs (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 8, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You, @Mike1950, @Tclem ....




Don't forget @rocky1 !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 8, 2019)

Enjoyable.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 8, 2019)

Spinartist said:


> Don't forget @rocky1 !!



Uh, he can't do just one sentence...lol

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Dec 9, 2019)

A joy in creating.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 9, 2019)

Therapy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 9, 2019)

the opportunity to attempt to show what nature has hidden underneath the bark...…..

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Dec 11, 2019)

Aaaaaah...... shoptime!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kweinert (Dec 11, 2019)

A way to exercise creativity . . . and frustration.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gardnaaa (Dec 11, 2019)

Not good but getting better

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> Wood working what’s that lately. when you have a wife that got dementia early stages, but you have to do most things now that she has done for the last 42 years. You don’t get much if any free time. Not that I’m complaining just the way it has to be.



Truly hate hearing that Steve; watched grandma go down that road. Have an uncle that's there now. It's not good, and it only gets tougher as it progresses. 




Spinartist said:


> Don't forget @rocky1 !!



Non-existent of late! 



ripjack13 said:


> Uh, he can't do just one sentence...lol



If I wanted to do one sentence I'd go to Tweeter!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Acadian (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm not nearly as good as I'd like to be -- but it's fun to keep trying

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2019)

How many sentences is 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Tclem said:


> How many sentences is 1



You may need to use both hands to count that high....


----------



## Tclem (Dec 31, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> You may need to use both hands to count that high....


I never learned to count


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 31, 2019)

Tclem said:


> I never learned to count



Ask Paxton....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

